# Arts&crafts craftsman column



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

Im looking to build some era appropriate 1920 tapered columns. I have the ability to copy what I see online from pictures. Yet It would be beneficial for my accuracy to see maybe a step by step publication from a book/magazine that has been published. Has anyone any good references for me to refer to?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've made tapered columns. Can you post a picture of what you have in mind.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is some information here:
http://www.garymkatz.com/TrimTechniques/tapered_columns.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Doncha love it...*

As of today the thread is a month old and for a large project like columns the OP has not shown any interest in his own question. Maybe he's got the info he needs, but if that's the case, check in and say so. :blink:


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

Gary Katz is a great resource who before researching this project I had not heard of. Anyway yes this is an old thread and information I seek is imaginative. Mostly what I find is old hand drawings on a google search. Nuthing definitive. But like most professional carpenters out in the field building an interior column with adjoining wainscot, it's a matter of taking what materials and precise knowledge and hoping the final outcome is accurate and appealing. FYI I'm still working on my wall /hall design . Thanks


----------

